

The Joel Test in Real Life and How I Try to Get 12 Points - ksetyadi
http://blog.ksetyadi.com/2014/03/the-joel-test-in-real-life-and-how-i-try-to-get-12-points/

======
voltagex_
This is an interesting article but the grammar is a little off.

